# PSU And UPS help



## joshiks7 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have following system installed 1 year ago.
But PSU (FSP bluestorm Pro500) suddenly burnt out, hence need new good quality PSU.
My system----
I3 2100 3.1GHz CPU
Gigabyte GA H61MD2 B3 MoBo
Sapphire 6850GPU.
Kindly suggest best brand (budget no issue) of PSU and UPS cum voltage stabilizer.
Thx


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2012)

PSU = Corsair GS600 @ ~4.3k


----------



## havoknation (Oct 22, 2012)

GS600 is 4.3k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2012)

^thanks for updating the price, I haven't checked latest prices since long.


----------



## joshiks7 (Oct 22, 2012)

hi,
UPS please?


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

APC 650VA @ ~3.1k.
APC BACK-UPS ES 650VA 230V INDIA


----------



## joshiks7 (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks

Hi,
APC 650 is not in stock, rather APC 600 VA  @  2200/- is available.
Is it okay, or suggest better model of APC. Cost no issue.

any suggestions friends?


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

600VA UPS should work and a PSu like Corsair CX430v2 @ ~2.5k is enough for your config ... but if you need longer backup time then don't hesitate to get APC 1100VA UPS at 5.25k.


----------



## joshiks7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------

